# SPLAT! S. Florida Crew suspected for murder!



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

A picture says a thousand words, so I'll just cut to the chase. 
The body of a suspected bomber KASR (AKA Aaron) was found in the following condition:



Further investigation of the crime scene revealed that the object that he was crushed with contained the following:




A seperate, initial blow came from Canadian sources with a bludgeoning object from Old Sailor:




Crime Scene Investigator carefully sifted through the area and discover the following contents:


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Some "AGED" Cigars:


An emptied bottle of booze, which would lead investigators to believe the attackers were drunk:



Some "quality" smokes:


On to the good stuff!


Andrews sortie


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Ron's TNT:


Madurofan's explosive:


Made In Dade's pipe-bombs:


Carlos' salvo:


Harry Culo's plastique!


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow what a blow from the FL crew!!!! Nice work guys!!

Enjoy the treats Mr. Biter!


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

The whole she-bang!



The time of death is unconfirmed - authorities would not comment, however, the press suspects a secret autopsy.

You bastards will pay!!!!!! This bomb completely filled my smaller humidor - and I just got my large humidor all pretty....now, I have to re-arrange it again!! LOL!!!
Much thanks guys - you've humbled me....and if I can muster a bit of strength along with some rehabilitation....followed by liquid food through a straw.....we won't even go into the bed-pans.....ANYWAYS....once I get things straightened out.....I swear everlasting revenge.....oh yes....there will be carnage......


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

Hate to speak ill of the dead but he deserved it


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

You got knocked the F... out. nice hit on a deserving BOTL by the infamous S. Fla crew with kick-ins from Madurofan and n3uka. AWESOME

scottie


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Canadian source, didn't you know we're an extension of Florida:r 
I had planned this hit on you from me 5 weeks ago at work enjoy Kasr and Happy Holidays to you and Mrs. Kasr.

ps can't see my pic of damage


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

:r 

Excellent Hit!!


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> ps can't see my pic of damage


Fixed! Thanks Sailor! Much tastey sticks!


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

Aaron, I would sample the diplomatico to make sure it is authentic 

scottie


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

KASR said:


> Fixed! Thanks Sailor! Much tastey sticks!


Enjoy bro


----------



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

A short stay in the ICU and you'll be up and bombing in no time. 



volfan said:


> You got knocked the F... out. nice hit on a deserving BOTL by the infamous S. Fla crew with kick-ins from Madurofan and n3uka. AWESOME
> 
> scottie


Last time I checked I was the southernmost of the south floridians :r


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Dayum they totally wrecked you KASR....sorry cant have much sympathy for ya bud, you had it coming  Great hit guys!!


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

Sorry bro, did not know where you were from. I will make amends somehow, maybe in a peace offering.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

madurofan said:


> A short stay in the ICU and you'll be up and bombing in no time.
> 
> Last time I checked I was the southernmost of the south floridians :r


Guess that makes me the Way Northernmost:r :r


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

That is great stuff.

Looks like the Florida Crew realy planned this one out !!!

Thats the way to get him boys !!


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

HOLY CRAP is an understatement! I guess they finally got their revenge


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

:r YOU GOT SPANKED :r 
That should teach you 
Great job FL gang :bx


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

That's a beautiful sight!:r Couldn't have happened to anyone more deserving of a serious smackdown!!!


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

mastershogun said:


> Hate to speak ill of the dead but he deserved it


Yeah,

Well he needed a serious ass-whuppin'! Alright, it's nice to see some lovely carnage afflicted upon those that are worthy.

KASR, as the song says "We have only just begun......"

ATL


----------



## Dirty Dee (Jul 18, 2006)

Ha, ha, ha.....:bx 

Hit em' hard ya did


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

gotcha good........:r


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

escalation! stockpiling! oh the humanity :gn :hn


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

Nice one! And I thought Florida was deaths waiting room....:r you old boys sure know how to party.


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

If I recall, you have become our "Biatch". We have a contract, show the proof, I say...... show the proof !! 

S.Fla owns KASR!!  

:bx





ps I do have to admit, you deserve it. Ok, enough of that!!


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

Tis ok KASR...I have a feeling the S. Fla is gonna be introuble sometime...might not be this week....but the longer the wait...the bigger the hit....watch ur back Andrew, Al, Mike, and Ron!! (Esp Ron...someone has it out for you...and believe it or not...ITS NOT ME!  bahahah)


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

This might be appropriate.

http://www.kasr.justgotowned.com/

Stole that from someone else here.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

replicant_argent said:


> This might be appropriate.
> 
> http://www.kasr.justgotowned.com/
> 
> Stole that from someone else here.


That is awesome!

How dare he think we were bluffing!
We back up our chit!!!

Hey KASR,
Gotta chuckle at those H. Upmann Corona Majors, huh?
Who would have thunk it - freaking Phillies blunts.:r 
I walked into my local gas station and looked for the sticks kept near the window. Next, I asked how long had they been near the windor. Only the best would go out to you.:r

Enjoy the real good ones we sent along with the gag.
This was certainly fun to plan and hopefully, pay attention all, don't screw with the South Florida crew!!!

HA! HA!:fu :r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Or the Northern Florida "Province" for that matter:r :r


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

replicant_argent said:


> This might be appropriate.
> 
> http://www.kasr.justgotowned.com/
> 
> Stole that from someone else here.


:r bookmarked that, it was awesome!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

I know you are recovering from the blow but let me hit you with a bit or reality.

sing a long ala Carpenters:
We've only just begun to live,
White lace and promises
A kiss for luck and we're on our way.
And yes, We've just begun.

Before the rising sun we fly,
So many roads to choose
We start our walking and learn to run.
And yes, We've just begun.

Sharing horizons that are new to us,
Watching the signs along the way,
Talking it over just the two of us,
Working together day to day
Together.

And when the evening comes we smile,
So much of life ahead
We'll find a place where there's room to grow,
*And yes, We've just begun.*


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Why do the Carpenters songs always make me a little queasy?

70's radio flashbacks?


You start with Captain and Tenille and I gotta worry about your masculinity.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

replicant_argent said:


> Why do the Carpenters songs always make me a little queasy?
> 
> 70's radio flashbacks?
> 
> You start with Captain and Tenille and I gotta worry about your masculinity.


:r :r :r 
Hey, I am freaking 48.
What do you want from me.
I grew up with Karen.


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

Blueface said:


> I know you are recovering from the blow but let me hit you with a bit or reality.
> 
> sing a long ala Carpenters:
> We've only just begun to live,
> ...


What !!??  :BS

*Disclaimer:* We, the S.Fla crew, in *NO* way endorse, share views, or acknowledge any Carpenters' lyrics posted by said S.Fla crew members. Those that do are strictly acting on their own behalf and may be suffering from a ****-phobic de-masculation syndrome causing them to wear pink fuzzy slippers...... not that there's anything wrong with that, of course.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

HarryCulo said:


> *Disclaimer:* We, the S.Fla crew, in *NO* way endorse, share views, or acknowledge any Carpenters' lyrics posted by said S.Fla crew members. Those that do are strictly acting on their own behalf and may be suffering from a ****-phobic de-masculation syndrome causing them to wear pink fuzzy slippers...... not that there's anything wrong with that, of course.


:r 
Hey, not fair.
You know I have been playing "hang out with the wife and make believe you are interested in what they care about" day today.
It has made me overly sensitive.:r
I feel like I have been hit with a dose of Estrogen.
I am ready to cry.:r


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

Blueface said:


> :r
> Hey, not fair.
> You know I have been playing "hang out with the wife and make believe you are interested in what they care about" day today.
> It has made me overly sensitive.:r
> ...


Ok, smoke a cigar, drink rum (not wine), watch football, and may we never speak of this again. :al


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

lol, my wife just used about 5 cbid boxes to wrap presents and made the comment "you have been buying a lot of cigars, you will say nothing about purses or shoes"


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

o


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Nice!!!!!! Glad to be a part of this ASS WHOOPIN!!!!!!



ATLHARP said:


> KASR, as the song says "We have only just begun......"
> 
> ATL





Blueface said:


> I know you are recovering from the blow but let me hit you with a bit or reality.
> 
> sing a long ala Carpenters:
> We've only just begun to live,
> ...


For those too young to appreciate Karen's voice, How about

Lenny Kravitz's "It ain't Over Til it's Over".........:gn

Ron


----------



## akatora (Dec 12, 2005)

:r Priceless!! I too know how it feels to be mangled by Ron and Andrew  Enjoy the smokes and uncle Dip. Yum Yum!!!

Oh...and Merry Christmas KASR!


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

We have a weak pulse.....


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

KASR is officially dead.... for the second time. Looks like you've been getting your ass handed to you a couple times lately... might want to concede defeat my brother


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Don't make me hurt you again, I've still got 2 1/2 weeks before I go back onshift. Concede Kasr:r :r


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> Don't make me hurt you again, I've still got 2 1/2 weeks before I go back onshift. Concede Kasr:r :r


NEVER!!!!!!!! AS long as there are boobies to be bitten I will stand strong.....with my wheelchair that is....


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

WTG FL crew 


Enjoy KASR & I am so glad to hear you are still standing  



Shawn


----------



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

Good job!


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

KASR said:


> *NEVER*!!!!!!!! AS long as there are boobies to be bitten I will stand strong.....with my wheelchair that is....


Well, if you will not concede, then I feel real bad for what is about to happen to you next!!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> Well, if you will not concede, then I feel real bad for what is about to happen to you next!!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


Ron,
Should we send out another sorti?


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Ron,
> Should we send out another sorti?


Sounds like we'll have to put the finishing touchs on him.......Maybe a nice big one to put him down for good!!!!!!

I'll call you tonight for more details

Ron


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> Sounds like we'll have to put the finishing touchs on him.......Maybe a nice big one to put him down for good!!!!!!
> 
> I'll call you tonight for more details
> 
> Ron


Should I stop and pick up some more of those Swishers before they run out of them?:r


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Should I stop and pick up some more of those Swishers before they run out of them?:r


Better, I am sure they are a hot item this holiday season. #1 stocking sruffer for the 2006 Christmas Rush.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> Sounds like we'll have to put the finishing touchs on him.......Maybe a nice big one to put him down for good!!!!!!
> 
> I'll call you tonight for more details
> 
> Ron


remember me this time, I'm in (again).....missed the mailing last time


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Hitem low and hitem high...the harder the better:r


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

looks like KASR needs more punishment! *I'M IN!!!!!!*



ATL


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Evil plotting bastages!!!


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

KASR said:


> Evil plotting bastages!!!


You eating solid food yet??


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

replicant_argent said:


> This might be appropriate.
> 
> http://www.kasr.justgotowned.com/
> 
> Stole that from someone else here.


Well Said! Well Done!

THe damage is incomphrehensible! That will show him!


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

HarryCulo said:


> You eating solid food yet??


The new KASR action figure...


----------



## dagrinch (Oct 26, 2003)

I thought I saw a mushroom cloud in the west. even now I feel the tinge of radiation fallout here in Tulsa. KASR, you will be missed.

Grinch OUT!!!


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

*[The end of the story is written]*

...... as the Dung beetles finished off his remains, all rejoiced the extinction of evil. Music and dance were widespread once again throughout the land. Mothers with infants would fear no more, for the wicked KASR could never again bomb innocent souls, or make fun of old people.

And they lived happily ever after.

:tg


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Well deserved!


----------

